# Aipctshop



## Badger (Jul 23, 2020)

someone guided me to aipctshop for my hcg,nolva,clomid,and arimidex. Have any of you used this site for pct supplies? Can comment or pm me if you have any thoughts on them. Thank you


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 23, 2020)

Badger said:


> someone guided me to aipctshop for my hcg,nolva,clomid,and arimidex. Have any of you used this site for pct supplies? Can comment or pm me if you have any thoughts on them. Thank you



I have used it in a pinch.... BUT fair warning, right now anything that's not domestic is gonna take months to arrive... I have several freinds waiting for orders from over seas they placed 3 months ago because of the virus.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jul 23, 2020)

their pretty good to go but like deadhead said they take a while. even before covid their orders would take 3-4 weeks.


----------

